# ex wants to move to canada with daughter



## sakhavi (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone -

I have a fairly complex question for which I'm not even sure where to begin looking for an answer, but I figured someone on this list might know some good resources to start with.

I live in the US and am a US citizen. My ex and I have joint custody of our daughter, and we are court-ordered not to move without the other's consent. My ex has told me that she is getting married to a US citizen who lives in Toronto, and she hopes I'll agree to move there at the same time.

I'm not averse to the idea, but I feel like before I move I need to know 1) would our custody order be enforceable there, since it was ordered by a state court in North Carolina? and 2) if I obtain a work permit based on finding a job in Toronto, then have the bad luck of losing that job, would I then have to return to the US and leave my daughter in Canada?

Thanks to anyone who might be able to help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sakhavi said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I have a fairly complex question for which I'm not even sure where to begin looking for an answer, but I figured someone on this list might know some good resources to start with.
> 
> ...


1) The order is enforceable here. You may need to hire a Canadian lawyer to do it.
2) It depends on what type of work permit you have. If a Temporary 2 year permit then yes you could be forced to leave. If you were a Permanent Resident then the answer is no.


----------



## sakhavi (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, Auld - very much appreciate your passing this info along!


----------

